# Netgear WNDA 3100v2 Crashing



## Juash (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there. I am having a problem with a Netgear WNDA 3100v2 USB adapter crashing occasionally. While browsing the internet or downloading files, it works splendidly. However, when playing online games, it has a tendency to crash anywhere from 5-15 minutes after starting. Usually, I can fix the problem in-game by removing the adapter and plugging it back in. However, occasionally the crash results in my entire computer being frozen.

I am running a Dell Studio XPS 1640 with Windows 7.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

First of all, are your Netgear Drivers up to date?

If not or you unsure, I recommend that you download and install them as this may solve the issue.

Also, do you use the Netgear software or Windows software to manage your connection to the Internet?

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## Juash (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,

Yes, the first thing I tried was updating the Netgear drivers. Also, I am using Netgear software to connect to the Internet.

Juash


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Juash said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Yes, the first thing I tried was updating the Netgear drivers. Also, I am using Netgear software to connect to the Internet.
> 
> Juash


Try removing the Netgear software and only installing the drivers.

I find that Windows works better then the Netgear software (I also have a Netgear Wireless Adapter USB Stick) and it also uses less resources (though it's a minimum difference I'd say).

It may be the issue here..


----------



## Juash (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright. So, how would I got about removing the Netgear software? I have a good basic knowledge of computers, but I'm not entirely sure how to switch from Netgear to Windows.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I need to ask you this first..

Do you have a Laptop or PC other than the one with the Netgear USB stick?


----------



## Juash (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, I have access to a hardwired PC and a PC that uses a different type of wireless adapter that doesn't crash. Unfortunately, I don't have administrator access to either of those, if that would be required.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm, which version of the drivers have you got?

If software version 1.4, look here: WNDA3100v2 Software Version 2.0.0.1

If software version 2.0.0.1, look here: WNDA3100v2 Software Version 1.4


If you have 2.0.0.1, it could be that an bug was introduced in 2.0.0.1 which wasn't in 1.4 for all we know


----------



## Juash (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the 2.0.0.1 version. I actually downloaded it after the crashes happened. However, I could've already had it installed; I didn't check. I'll try to 1.4 version and see what happens.


----------



## Juash (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright, so I downloaded the 1.4 version, and it worked for a while. Instead of 15 min. before the crash, it was more around and hour and 15. However, it still did crash. Also, the crash didn't completely freeze my computer, it just made everything super slow until I disconnected.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you are able to contact Netgear support, it would be worth doing so and asking if they can instruct you how to install the USB adapter's drivers without installing the Netgear software. Also, they may even have an idea of how to fix the issue though they'll probably say something like "contact your ISP"

I do think that it may be the software as I had a few issues with it using my Netgear USB Wireless Adapter (though it was an older model).

Window's offering is quick, easy and clear enough so I don't see why they have it automatically install rather than just include it with the driver as an optional


----------



## Juash (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright, thank you for the help. With the specifics of when it happens, I'm beginning to think that it might actually have to do with the game itself. Anyways, I appreciate the help. I'll look into trying some different options.


----------

